# Puppy Barking



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's the deal. My 13 week Mal male pup barks throughout OB training except when he is eating his treat or chewing on his tug. Other than the barking, he is doing what I want him to do. My German Shepherd pup never did this. Oh yeah, my Mal's drives are extreme, and I'm sure that contributes to the barking. When building drive, and I'm keeping him busy, he doesn't bark, but get him to come to you and ask him to sit, down, stand, and he starts yiping. Opinions?


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Im not clear on what you want opinions on...........how to fix it or why is he doing it?

t


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mark Sloan said:


> Here's the deal. My 13 week Mal male pup barks throughout OB training except when he is eating his treat or chewing on his tug. Other than the barking, he is doing what I want him to do. My German Shepherd pup never did this. Oh yeah, my Mal's drives are extreme, and I'm sure that contributes to the barking. When building drive, and I'm keeping him busy, he doesn't bark, but get him to come to you and ask him to sit, down, stand, and he starts yiping. Opinions?


Any opinions you say, here's one.

He's a 13 week old pup, are you a nazi or something ??


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a dog that did that as a young pup. I laughed at her. She outgrew it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sounds like he is protesting the obedience part of his training.....  

I bet he will grow out of it. My little female does this sometimes when I am not being fun enough during obedience work. She gets pissy and although she knows to do it, she has to get the last word in while she does it.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

just sounds over excited to me...........ive seen this in dogs will "LOTS" of drive........they tend to get vocal.......as a release for frustration/ pent up drive. sounds like a nice pup........  

t


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

My 13 wk old is just learning not to smash into everything, lol.
He sits for food, and comes to me for food, that's about it. Everything is FUN FUN FUN for him, i couldn't imagine the little blockhead learning to stay or stand yet.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

From what I have seen, excessive desire to bark is an inherited trait, but, some pups bark for different reasons. If either of the parents are excessive barkers, good luck. If they aren't he will probably settle in eventually.


----------

